

GroupMe Account Takeover Vulnerability - dsacco
http://dsaccomanni.blogspot.com/2014/10/groupme-full-account-takeover-vuln.html?m=1

======
dsacco
Hello everyone, I reported this flaw to GroupMe. If you have any questions
about it, feel free to ask.

